# British School or International school



## irismomma (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi I hope you can help me. I have two children age 7 and 11. We are moving to Amsterdam for two years and I am seeking information about the British School and the Amsterdam International school. 
Are these good schools?
Which is better?
What is Amstelveen and Oud Zuid like?
If we lived in Oud Zuid, which sections...streets, neighborhoods an you recommend?
Will the kids be missing out on important learning when they return to the USA?

I am also looking for opinions about moving abroad as I have never done it. I am very hesitate because I worry the kids and myself will lose our friends and ties to home in the states. I also don't know as a Mom what I will do to keep busy... Are there school programs... Classes... What do the Moms do whose children are in school during the day?

I am glad to have found this site...any help is very much appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Moving to a different country is always a major life change, so no wonder you're a little overwhelmed. 

You might be interested in the EU report on the school system in the Netherlands, just for an idea what the public schools have to offer: http://eacea.ec.europa.eu/education/eurydice/documents/eurybase/structures/041_NL_EN.pdf Also, due to EU rules, your children have the right to language training in the public schools. (Technically, it's for EU nationals changing countries, but it's definitely available and usually not limited to EU nationals.)

Thanks to modern technology (Skype, e-mail, mobile phones, etc.) it's much easier than it used to be to stay in touch with family and friends back in the States. But some relationships will change, just as if you moved to a distant corner of the US.

Normally, in a new area, you'll do the same things you'd do if you had moved within the US. To meet people, take a class or volunteer. Fortunately, lots of Dutch people speak excellent English. You should look into taking a Dutch class - it's not an easy language, but it is related to English so you have an advantage over some other folks.

And there are a number of women's clubs for expats that will help you get yourself installed. Several of them are affiliated with FAWCO (Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas). Start here to find one to your liking: The Netherlands - Region 4
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

irismomma said:


> Hi I hope you can help me. I have two children age 7 and 11. We are moving to Amsterdam for two years and I am seeking information about the British School and the Amsterdam International school.
> Are these good schools?
> Which is better?
> What is Amstelveen and Oud Zuid like?
> ...


Amstelveen is a great place to live. At the international school all the teaching staff are educated to Masters level not just Bachelors. The discipline is magic. I wish it was as good at the secondary school I teach at. The classes are quiet, they work hard, if an adult walks in to a class the children all stand up and wait to be told to sit down again......... Also I wouldn't worry about your kids missing out on things. You will probably find that when they start they are behind. The Dutch kids will have covered more ground than their American counterparts. After 2 years, when you return to the States, with the possible exception of American history, your kids will be ahead of their old friends.


----------

